
Can Saccadic Eye Movements Enhance Implicit and Explicit Memory? (2018) - qrian
https://sciencetrends.com/can-saccade-eye-movements-sire-effects-enhance-implicit-explicit-memory/
======
qrian
Just found out about saccade induced retrieval enhancement and wanted to share
here. It's about how moving eyes for a bit enhances explicit recall. There
weren't many articles covering this phenomenon so sorry for picking an article
with somewhat editoralized title.

------
hliyan
Could this be related to the same phenomenon as EMDR
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye_movement_desensitization_a...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye_movement_desensitization_and_reprocessing))?

------
zahrc
Interesting. My SO just noticed yesterday that I have a certain look on my
face and my eyes move around a lot when I’m thinking about programming.

------
sunstone
Also might be a usable source of entropy.

